# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Which is the best wind meter for wind estimation

## Bill999

Is it one of the kestrel bunch?

----------


## Rushy

The trouble with anonometers is that you can't read them down the end of the range that really counts.

----------


## stug

If it is just wind then any of them will be good enough, the kestrel is good if you want pressure and humidity. But if you just set humidity to 50% it will be close enough out to 1000 yds, pressure can be got from a Garmin 62s or similar, if you have one of those.
My wind meter cost $30 from memory

----------


## kiwijames

I have a Kestrel2500. Only just got it from off EBay the other day so can't say much else. Temp and hPa is nice to include. Just make sure ref alt is set at 0m to give true station pressure. 
If its good enough for Norway then it's more than enough for me is my thinking.

----------


## Gillie

> The trouble with anonometers is that you can't read them down the end of the range that *really* counts.


Huh? Wind at the target matters... as does wind at the firing point... as does wind along the entire projectile path. I would be less worried about 1" of drift in the last 100 yards of trajectory than i would be about 1" of drift in the first 100 yards. Wind meters are great to give you an indication of wind speed at your location. You can use this information to make a slightly better informed decision about the effect of the wind along the bullets entire trajectory. 

I have a kestrel 2500... it works well. I didn't bother getting one with all the bangs a whistles and truth be told i tend to use vegetation more than the kestral when judging wind effect. Norway put together a cool video demonstrating using vegetation to judge wind.

----------


## Bill999

> If it is just wind then any of them will be good enough, the kestrel is good if you want pressure and humidity. But if you just set humidity to 50% it will be close enough out to 1000 yds, pressure can be got from a Garmin 62s or similar, if you have one of those.
> My wind meter cost $30 from memory


what wind meter is that Stug?

----------


## Bill999

yea I had a copy of that video when I lived down in chch before the earthquakes, computer died of anxiety apparently, anyone got a copy online I can download or get emailed?

----------


## Rushy

> Huh? Wind at the target matters... as does wind at the firing point... as does wind along the entire projectile path. I would be less worried about 1" of drift in the last 100 yards of trajectory than i would be about 1" of drift in the first 100 yards. Wind meters are great to give you an indication of wind speed at your location. You can use this information to make a slightly better informed decision about the effect of the wind along the bullets entire trajectory. 
> 
> I have a kestrel 2500... it works well. I didn't bother getting one with all the bangs a whistles and truth be told i tend to use vegetation more than the kestral when judging wind effect. Norway put together a cool video demonstrating using vegetation to judge wind.


Gillie I will bow to you considerably greater knowledge on this matter.  My understanding to now has been that wind has the greatest affect on a projectile's flight at the target end where the projectile is travelling slowest and dropping quickest.  What I was alluding to above was that a hand held device cannot measure wind at target (unless you happen to be at the target) and that wind variables (speed, direction) could be completely different from those at the shooting position down at the target position.  Bill999, however Gillie responds to this (or not) be guided by his advice over my comments.

----------


## Gillie

Sweetas Rushy your understanding is pretty good. Certainly a logical arguement... but... for arguements sake i'll pose a simple theorectical example  :Have A Nice Day:  

I shoot a flash bang calibre... that fires a bullet at 3000fps (at the muzzle), when that bullet reaches 1000m it is going only 1500fps.
I fire my first shot at a 1000m target. There is a 2m/s wind from 9 o'clock between 0m and 100m. This shifts my bullet off path by 2cm at 100m. With no other wind when my bullet gets to the target at 1000m it has drifted 20cm total. 
I fire my second shot at the same 1000m target. There is now a 2m/s wind from 9 o'clock between 900m and 1000m. Ignoring slight variations in the projectiles BC due to its slower velocity because the bullet is going half as fast lets say it drifts twice as much - so 4cm total. 

Yes, yes i know. What about the elevation effect of the wind, coriolis effect, spin drift.... i thought pulling the trigger harder would make  the bullet go faster, the cross hairs weren't on the center of the target... that's why i said a simple example. There are some very smart shooters on here though and i'm sure they'll comment on this example  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Sweetas Rushy your understanding is pretty good. Certainly a logical arguement... but... for arguements sake i'll pose a simple theorectical example  
> 
> I shoot a flash bang calibre... that fires a bullet at 3000fps (at the muzzle), when that bullet reaches 1000m it is going only 1500fps.
> I fire my first shot at a 1000m target. There is a 2m/s wind from 9 o'clock between 0m and 100m. This shifts my bullet off path by 2cm at 100m. With no other wind when my bullet gets to the target at 1000m it has drifted 20cm total. 
> I fire my second shot at the same 1000m target. There is now a 2m/s wind from 9 o'clock between 900m and 1000m. Ignoring slight variations in the projectiles BC due to its slower velocity because the bullet is going half as fast lets say it drifts twice as much - so 4cm total. 
> 
> Yes, yes i know. What about the elevation effect of the wind, coriolis effect, spin drift.... i thought pulling the trigger harder would make  the bullet go faster, the cross hairs weren't on the center of the target... that's why i said a simple example. There are some very smart shooters on here though and i'm sure they'll comment on this example


Well now I just won't sleep for a week.  Damn you Gillie Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Gillie

Not to worry Rushy. If yah missus complains she can't sleep cause you can't, just tell her this example. She should nod straight off!!  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Not to worry Rushy. If yah missus complains she can't sleep cause you can't, just tell her this example. She should nod straight off!!


Might just tell it to her anyway just to see her eyes water and glaze over

----------


## ebf

Rushy, it gets a whole lot worse. Wind can be toward or away from you, left to right, or up and down ... think fluid movement in 3 dimensions.

Bullets don't actually get blown of course. Drag causes a spin stabilised projectile to turn into the wind.

Your logic works for gravity, but wind is a very different story.

exterior ballistics or Applied Ballistics by Bryan Litz

----------


## Rushy

Now I won't sleep for a month.  Damn science. I am surprised that a bullet can make it out of the fucking barrel now.

----------


## kimjon

Not that I am great a reading the wind (its my kryptonite when shooting longrange) but Gillie is correct. The example provided is logical about the wind at the shooters end having the most effect.

kj

----------


## veitnamcam

> Rushy, it gets a whole lot worse. Wind can be toward or away from you, left to right, or up and down ... think fluid movement in 3 dimensions.
> 
> Bullets don't actually get blown of course. Drag causes a spin stabilised projectile to turn into the wind.
> 
> Your logic works for gravity, but wind is a very different story.
> 
> exterior ballistics or Applied Ballistics by Bryan Litz


If it turned into the wind and didn't get blown off course you would impacting right in a right to left wind.

Everything gets blown off course even 100000 ton ships

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> If it turned into the wind and didn't get blown off course you would impacting right in a right to left wind.
> 
> Everything gets blown off course even 100000 ton ships
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Even Men have been Known to be blown of course :Psmiley:

----------


## ebf

That deep Neckshot  :Grin: 

VC, here's Wikipedia's version, maybe they explain it better than I tried to:

*Wind has a range of effects, the first being the effect of making the bullet deviate to the side. From a scientific perspective, the "wind pushing on the side of the bullet" is not what causes wind drift. What causes wind drift is drag. Drag makes the bullet turn into the wind, keeping the centre of air pressure on its nose. This causes the nose to be cocked (from your perspective) into the wind, the base is cocked (from your perspective) "downwind." So, (again from your perspective), the drag is pushing the bullet downwind making bullets follow the wind*

----------


## Neckshot

> That deep Neckshot 
> 
> VC, here's Wikipedia's version, maybe they explain it better than I tried to:
> 
> *Wind has a range of effects, the first being the effect of making the bullet deviate to the side. From a scientific perspective, the "wind pushing on the side of the bullet" is not what causes wind drift. What causes wind drift is drag. Drag makes the bullet turn into the wind, keeping the centre of air pressure on its nose. This causes the nose to be cocked (from your perspective) into the wind, the base is cocked (from your perspective) "downwind." So, (again from your perspective), the drag is pushing the bullet downwind making bullets follow the wind*


I was referring to the golf course :Grin:

----------


## sakokid

that's pretty techo, EBF. I just look at the smoke coming out of the house next door chimney. gives wind direction and speed kinda......works most of the time

----------


## ebf

Yup, the old lick your finger and stick it in the breeze also works, just not that good for 1000 yard compos  :Wink:

----------


## steven

> Gillie I will bow to you considerably greater knowledge on this matter.  My understanding to now has been that wind has the greatest affect on a projectile's flight at the target end where the projectile is travelling slowest and dropping quickest.  What I was alluding to above was that a hand held device cannot measure wind at target (unless you happen to be at the target) and that wind variables (speed, direction) could be completely different from those at the shooting position down at the target position.  Bill999, however Gillie responds to this (or not) be guided by his advice over my comments.


Although per inch moved yes the wind will deflect the bullet more at the end there are so few inches left to move it doesnt matter as much as the wind when it leaves the rifle. A small deflection when the bullet has 1000m to go makes a bigger difference...

----------


## steven

> Yup, the old lick your finger and stick it in the breeze also works, just not that good for 1000 yard compos


Did I show you my $18 anemometer one from dx.com?  Im very impressed with it....

----------


## steven

I bought an $18 one from dx,com, its good enough IMHO to get me onto the target....ie tells me the wind is varying 8~12kmh (say) so pick a mean of 10, I know the range so I have a band of MOA to choose from I look downrange and try to judge if it looks stronger or weaker or a different angle and pick a sighting shot MOA from that and off I go....For $18 its helped a lot IMHO...I really wonder that a $100 unit would have helped any more...

The other thing I do is a wander about looking around me and take a reading to try and get my eyes to better judge wind....not getting to far at the moment though.

Jkey should be nervious, I often check out the flag on top of the beehive.....I mean tell an assasin what the wind is doing outside his window why dont you....doh.

;]

----------


## sneeze

If the wind blows the bullet will go off course if the wind dosn't blow it wont so you can argue that the bullet is indeed being blown off course or to put it another way yes the wind will cause the projectile to point into the wind(become weather cocked) which will increase drag but does drag create sideways movement ? If the body of air wasn't moving neither would the bullet.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Great thread guys.

I'm a Surveyor, I understand the effect of air pressure etc on the travel of particles. We correct for this every day with lasers and distance measurements etc. Lasers are just like a whole lot of little bullets going really fast. The example Gilli has made, along with the survey example, once explained to the wife is the faster and easiest way to move the point of impact of the request to purchase a wind meter from "no way, you spend to much on this shit already" to "whatever, I'm going to sleep!". 

This is prefect!

----------


## veitnamcam

The push argument is purely word twisting.
As in there is no such thing as suction instead there is only the absence of pressure.
Same same wind does not push a bullet off course it sucks (no such thing as suction) it due to the low pressure on its windward side where ever that may be.

End result wind blows left bullet impacts left.

And if your really bloody pedantic up a bit as well for most rifles

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bagheera

I think the reason for describing the lateral force from the wind as a force along the altered axis of the bullet is 1) emphasises that the bullets axis does quickly change to align into the wind (also perturbing its' flight with "aerodymanic jump") and 2) to make it clear the airflow will be parallel to the bullets axis so the force on the bullet is from its nose, not the side.  This means that the wind deflection depends on the ballistic coefficient, not its profile area, length etc.  Litz explains this in his Applied Ballistics but its really best not to try to read it at bedtime in my experience.

----------


## sneeze

Or to put it simply  wind blows ..shit moves.

----------


## Rushy

> Or to put it simply  wind blows ..shit moves.


Now that I understand Sneeze.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Bill999

I think I can feel my brain melting out my ears
thank god someone invented ballistic calculators

Distance -
angle-
Wind speed -
Wind direction -
BC-
weight- 
velosity-

Bang.

----------


## Rushy

Hit.  Well done

----------


## Nibblet

For wind estimations I work off;
How much baked beans were eaten, as it is directly proportional to the amount of wind produced.

If you want to shoot straight don't eat too many and there won't be to much wind

----------


## Bill999

all I really need is the wind speed meter now, hence the question. 

Im keen to hear what the 30$ option is, and where to buy a kestral at a good price. 
sitting on the top of a hill last night thinking I have no idea what to add in as a correction defintly gives me a push to get one

----------


## stug

Here it is has gone up to $39 Anemometer Beaufort Scale Digital Wind Speed Meter | Trade Me  I tested it by holding out the window while driving at 50kph, it gave the right speed. Good enough for me.

Found another one only $23 closes in 3 hours Digital Wind Speed Gauge / Wind Sport Anemometer | Trade Me

----------


## Bill999

how good is it for input and accuraccy with putting bullets on target stug?
Im guessing low speed wind would be the hardest for a little meter to read

----------


## stug

Seems OK, gives similar wind readings to my mates Kestrel 3500. I have made some tricky shots in the wind with it. The last one was the spiker I shot at 634yds ( I posted the video of that shot on here http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...er-video-3923/). Most of your ability to hit in the wind is what you do with the wind reading, not what it actually is. Inside 600 yds being a few mph out won't make much difference.
The best shot  have made in the wind (with this wind meter) I had to allow for a strong head wind from 2 o'clock, but also had to allow for the lift generated by the wind as it blew up the slope towards me. From memory it was a 450ish yd shot on a pig, hit it exactly where I was aiming.

----------


## GWH

Thanks Stu, purchased one last night for $24 - Long range deal of the year! ;-)

Will put it through the same testing procedure that you did ;-)

----------


## Sidney

An exercise in simplicity I'm sure but would it be true to say.....

that one inch of drift approximating 1 MOA at 100m with continue to be 1 MOA = 10" approx drift at 1000m with no further wind

And no wind 0-900 but 1 inch of drift 900-1000 will result in 1 inch total dirt = 0.1 MOA....

Same amount of wind at different ranges...?

I assume this is why we average the wind for the total distance calc?

----------


## Savage1

There seems assumption that if the wind has blown the bullet off 1 inch at 100yd it will be 10 inch off at 1000yd without any more interaction from wind after the 100yd. To me this doesn't seem right because that would mean that the bullet would have had its direction of travel changed, I think that it would more likely be blown onto an almost parallel course one inch off its original path, not perfectly parallel but certainly close.

Thoughts?

----------


## Sidney

Do you think it will move back to its original path when the wind stops blowing?

----------


## Savage1

> Do you think it will move back to its original path when the wind stops blowing?


Not its original path but a path with close on the same bearing/direction.

----------


## Rushy

> There seems assumption that if the wind has blown the bullet off 1 inch at 100yd it will be 10 inch off at 1000yd without any more interaction from wind after the 100yd. To me this doesn't seem right because that would mean that the bullet would have had its direction of travel changed, I think that it would more likely be blown onto an almost parallel course one inch off its original path, not perfectly parallel but certainly close.
> 
> Thoughts?


Thought about it for ten minutes and have come up with "Nup".  My rationale behind the "Nup" conclusion is that there would need to be two changes in direction for that to occur.  The first wind influence to put it off course and then some other force/influence to put it back on course.  So Nup it is.

----------


## ebf

naa, not getting involved in this  :Psmiley:

----------


## Sidney

Pretty sure a deviation from the altered path will (unless another force acts on it), mean that the projectile will continue on the new path.  It would require another force to straighten the path to parallel with the original path..

So I believe you to be right Rushy

----------


## Toby

> An exercise in simplicity I'm sure but would it be true to say.....
> 
> that one inch of drift approximating 1 MOA at 100m with continue to be 1 MOA = 10" approx drift at 1000m with no further wind
> 
> And no wind 0-900 but 1 inch of drift 900-1000 will result in 1 inch total dirt = 0.1 MOA....
> 
> Same amount of wind at different ranges...?
> 
> I assume this is why we average the wind for the total distance calc?


Wouldn't the projectile slow down more so over time it will blow further? So it wouldn't be moving at 1 inch every 100m it would be more the further it got out

----------


## Rushy

> Wouldn't the projectile slow down more so over time it will blow further? So it wouldn't be moving at 1 inch every 100m it would be more the further it got out


Toby you should see Gillies explanation about that at the beginning of the thread.  This understanding wind is a science and I reckon even if you got your masters degree in it you could still get it wrong.

----------


## ebf

fukit, here goes anyway   :Psmiley: 

if you type in 10mph wind from 90 degrees in a ballistics calc like JBM, that means 10mph average, right ?

so 10mph blowing across the entire range the projectile is traveling ?

so if 10mph right wind gives 1 inch left deflection @ 100m (not actual, just for argument sake), some folks are saying that the deflection @ 1000m will be 10 times the 100m deflection i.e. 10 inches...

but if wind causes a deflection because of sideways pressure on the projectile (like the large ship example mentioned), would the effect not be compounded as opposed to linear ? test it for yourself,  to me it looks more linear than compound, so maybe something else is going on ?

i think the danger is looking at a projectile as if it is a large polystyrene ball, and thinking that the force vectors involved with wind have a similar effect as those of forward velocity and rotational stabilization. now think of a modern hpbt design projectile, with very high forward velocity, high degree of stability due to rotation, and how those forces are working against any deflection due to wind...

something else to ponder... if you take a "yacht" shape, and put a dowel or mast thru it from top to bottom, exactly in the center. now imagine it pivots on that dowel. put the shape in a stream of flowing water.  will the pointy bit (bow) turn upstream or downstream ?

----------


## Bill999

The direction it's heading hasn't changed 

There has only been a force applied to the side of it 

The same force on that bullet will have greater effect on the bullet beyond 100 yards as the bullet slows 
This is mostly due to the extra time the wind force has to act on the bullet as it slows

----------


## Toby

I still don't think its right, I may not be understanding it properly. But if its pretty much saying every 100m it moves an inch? I see that as wrong the bullet isn't moving as fast from 200m to 300m like it was from 0-100m

----------


## Rushy

Toby, limit your shooting to 30 metres and it won't matter much.   Ha ha ha ha

----------


## stug

Here is one link http://www.6mmbr.com/winddrift.html

----------


## DAF

> fukit, here goes anyway  
> 
> if you type in 10mph wind from 90 degrees in a ballistics calc like JBM, that means 10mph average, right ?
> 
> so 10mph blowing across the entire range the projectile is traveling ?
> 
> so if 10mph right wind gives 1 inch left deflection @ 100m (not actual, just for argument sake), some folks are saying that the deflection @ 1000m will be 10 times the 100m deflection i.e. 10 inches...
> 
> but if wind causes a deflection because of sideways pressure on the projectile (like the large ship example mentioned), would the effect not be compounded as opposed to linear ? test it for yourself,  to me it looks more linear than compound, so maybe something else is going on ?
> ...



As the bullet slows down while it is travelling the wind has the ability to effect for longer thus pushing it further off course the longer the distance

----------


## ebf

Ok DAF, so what do you see happening in the following examples:


a) 10mph right wind between 0 and 500. deflections at 100 and 500 ?

b) 10mph right wind between 0 and 100, no wind between 100 and 500. deflections at 100 and 500 ?

c) 10 mph right wind between 0 and 100, no wind between 100 and 400, 10 mph left wind between 400 and 500. deflections at 100 and 500 ?

----------


## stug

Here is an interesting article about Naval Guns FIRE CONTROL FUNDAMENTALS - Part C

----------


## Sidney

think of a pool table... if the white ball has force applied causing it to deviate from its intended path, what happens when that force stops..

whether the force is short (impact of another ball) or of longer duration (wind on a projectile) the result is the same..

----------


## Rushy

> Here is an interesting article about Naval Guns FIRE CONTROL FUNDAMENTALS - Part C


Bloody Hell.

----------


## Gillie

No ... no Gillie, don't respond.... don't get dragged in... yes, there is some dodgy logic being applied but if you get dragged in you'll try to explain it...  :Wtfsmilie:  step away from the key board now... ok, now... just stop reading... now...   :ORLY:  


EBF got dragged in, even DAF replied... don't do it!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> No ... no Gillie, don't respond.... don't get dragged in... yes, there is some dodgy logic being applied but if you get dragged in you'll try to explain it...  step away from the key board now... ok, now... just stop reading... now...   
> 
> 
> EBF got dragged in, even DAF replied... don't do it!!!!


Cuff yourdelf to the fridge and drink til the urge leaves you Gillie.

----------


## Gillie

Dammit i am meant to be working....  :ORLY:

----------


## ebf

Come on Gillie, wade in, it's FRIDAY  :Grin:

----------


## Gillie

> There seems assumption that if the wind has blown the bullet off 1 inch at 100yd it will be 10 inch off at 1000yd without any more interaction from wind after the 100yd. To me this doesn't seem right because that would mean that the bullet would have had its direction of travel changed, I think that it would more likely be blown onto an almost parallel course one inch off its original path, not perfectly parallel but certainly close.


Short answer: The wind changes the direction the projectile is travelling in. It is an angular defection not one parallel to the original projectile path. 




> Wouldn't the projectile slow down more so over time it will blow further? So it wouldn't be moving at 1 inch every 100m it would be more the further it got out


Can’t remember if the projectile slows faster or slower over time. I suspect the projectile slows down slower over time. Yes, the slower the projectile the more the wind will affect its path. 





> fukit, here goes anyway


Damn you… I should never have responded.  :Psmiley: 




> if you type in 10mph wind from 90 degrees in a ballistics calc like JBM, that means 10mph average, right ?
> 
> so 10mph blowing across the entire range the projectile is traveling ?


Yes.  :Thumbsup: 




> so if 10mph right wind gives 1 inch left deflection @ 100m (not actual, just for argument sake), some folks are saying that the deflection @ 1000m will be 10 times the 100m deflection i.e. 10 inches...


This is wrong unless the 10mph wind is only acting between 0m and 100m.  :Wtfsmilie: 





> but if wind causes a deflection because of sideways pressure on the projectile (like the large ship example mentioned), would the effect not be compounded as opposed to linear ? test it for yourself,  to me it looks more linear than compound, so maybe something else is going on ?


While wind is still acting it is compounded. Just about nothing in life is linear.  :Oh Noes: 




> i think the danger is looking at a projectile as if it is a large polystyrene ball, and thinking that the force vectors involved with wind have a similar effect as those of forward velocity and rotational stabilization. now think of a modern hpbt design projectile, with very high forward velocity, high degree of stability due to rotation, and how those forces are working against any deflection due to wind...


You lost me with this but I will offer one little bit of insight – ballistic coefficient.  :ORLY: 




> something else to ponder... if you take a "yacht" shape, and put a dowel or mast thru it from top to bottom, exactly in the center. now imagine it pivots on that dowel. put the shape in a stream of flowing water.  will the pointy bit (bow) turn upstream or downstream ?


Don’t change the subject  :Psmiley: 





> a) 10mph right wind between 0 and 500. deflections at 100 and 500 ?


So sticking to the 1” deflection at 100 for a 10mph wind – the deflection is 1” at 100. The deflection at 500 will be more than 15”.




> b) 10mph right wind between 0 and 100, no wind between 100 and 500. deflections at 100 and 500 ?


So sticking to the 1” deflection at 100 for a 10mph wind – the deflection is 1” at 100. The deflection at 500 will be 5”.




> c) 10 mph right wind between 0 and 100, no wind between 100 and 400, 10 mph left wind between 400 and 500. deflections at 100 and 500 ?


So sticking to the 1” deflection at 100 for a 10mph wind – the deflection is 1” at 100. The deflection at 500 will be a little less than 4”.







> whether the force is short (impact of another ball) or of longer duration (wind on a projectile) the result is the same..


Ouch – no comment  :Thumbsup: 



I repeat: damn you all for dragging me into this  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Got it.  The angle of the dangle changes proportianate to the slope on the rope and the pitch in the ditch.

----------


## ebf

LMAO Gillie, it's a drag a tell ya  :Grin: 

My yacht example example if very close to your BC insight...

We having prize giving at the rifle club tomorrow, will pose some of these theories to two current 300m NZ team members, and report back if the evening does not get too raucous  :Wink:

----------


## stug

This article covers it well A Scientific Basis For Evaluating Variable Crosswinds   The idea is what is the difference in a 10 mph wind from 0 -500 yds at 1000 yds vs a 10mph from 500 - 1000yds at 1000 yds. Basic answer is the 0-500 10 mph causes twice as much drift as the 500 -1000 yd wind.

----------


## Gillie

ebf, i think your yacht example has something to do forcing a natural stability onto a shape/mass by forcing it to pivot round a point not it's natural center of mass. I am certainly not a ballistics expert though. Read Bryan Litz's books... well i think they should help i haven't actually read them myself  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

more time hunting less time reading google wikipidia an fuckn books.you guys sound like geeks..............sound impressive but still geeks :Thumbsup: .........seriously though go for hunt and shoot a deer at 100yds and forget about the fuckn wind.

----------


## Rushy

> more time hunting less time reading google wikipidia an fuckn books.you guys sound like geeks..............sound impressive but still geeks.........seriously though go for hunt and shoot a deer at 100yds and forget about the fuckn wind.


It is hard to forget about wind when I have been farting so much this morning I drove myself out of bed

----------


## R93

> It is hard to forget about wind when I have been farting so much this morning I drove myself out of bed


I have heard GeoNet have your house and a 5km radius around it marked as a false quake reading.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> I have heard GeoNet have your house and a 5km radius around it marked as a false quake reading.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha ha ha True story that.

----------


## 338

Buy a 338 DCM and just hold a little to the left or little to the right without actually holding off the target and your good to go👍

----------


## BRADS

> Buy a 338 DCM and just hold a little to the left or little to the right without actually holding off the target and your good to go


Except at 1800 yards a Cam then you wish had a 375 :Grin:

----------


## 6MMBR

Sam Wallace  :Grin:

----------


## 338

> Except at 1800 yards a Cam then you wish had a 375


I've had time to look into why I was having trouble with that plate and I have a whole page of excuses to let rip for next time👍

----------


## BRADS

> I've had time to look into why I was having trouble with that plate and I have a whole page of excuses to let rip for next time👍


Gold mate just don't use my excuses I will need them all.

----------


## steven

> The trouble with anonometers is that you can't read them down the end of the range that really counts.


Actually no, the biggest movement is close to you.

Hence they are semi-useful IMHO.

----------


## Callum

> Gold mate just don't use my excuses I will need them all.


As long as you don't use my excuse of "can't see it? Must be in the black then"  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Would the projectile going faster mean the wind is less effective unlike when its far out slowed down the wind will have more power over it?

----------


## steven

> Gillie I will bow to you considerably greater knowledge on this matter.  My understanding to now has been that wind has the greatest affect on a projectile's flight at the target end where the projectile is travelling slowest and dropping quickest.  What I was alluding to above was that a hand held device cannot measure wind at target (unless you happen to be at the target) and that wind variables (speed, direction) could be completely different from those at the shooting position down at the target position.  Bill999, however Gillie responds to this (or not) be guided by his advice over my comments.


It does have the biggest effect, but the least distance to drift away.     So say 1moa deflection at 900m, to a 1000m target, so 100m to travel = 1inch off. Say 1/2 the deflaction on leaving the gun, say 0.5moa deflection at 100m to a 1000m target is is 900m to travel how many inches off?

----------


## steven

I bought a dx.com $19US delivered wind meter. I think its good enough so get you close enough ie there are so many changes and variables at say 1000m with a 2second flight that I'd take a lot of convincing anything more expensive, does better than $19US and use of brain cells.  

regards

----------


## BRADS

> As long as you don't use my excuse of "can't see it? Must be in the black then"


That's been my go two call lately :Grin:

----------


## andyanimal31

kestrel 2500 does every thing you need
Full stop

----------


## steven

> Would the projectile going faster mean the wind is less effective unlike when its far out slowed down the wind will have more power over it?


Yes but nearer the target there is less time/distance/flight path left to move the bullet off.

So the art is really looking close, mid and far and thinking.  I try and look at about 1/3rd way as my main correction and tweak it a bit at 2/3rds.  Listening to the old guys I think it takes 10 years+ to stand a decent chance of reading the wind right most of the time....or maybe im just slow.

----------


## ebf

Hey, hey, it's physics Friday  :Thumbsup: 

 @Gillie and @veitnamcam, remember this debate ?

So I was watching the Litz DVD last night, and here is what the man himself says:

*It is commonly misunderstood that the wind blows on the side of a bullet, and that is simply not accurate.

Because a bullet is stable it will point its nose into the wind.

It will align it's axis with the gross air vector (which will be at an angle to the line of sight due to crosswind). The aerodynamic air vector is always aligned with the bullet axis. The small lateral component of aerodynamic drag force is what will act to pull the bullet away from the line of sight.*

----------


## Bill999

man having a headache and reading that wasnt a good idea

----------


## Rushy

> man having a headache and reading that wasnt a good idea


Bill wet your finger and stick it in the air.  The side the wind is blowing from will get coolest first.  Pick some grass and drop it from shoulder height.  That should confirm your finger result. Now you have wind direction sussed and only have to work out speed.

----------


## mick

I got one of these   Wind Meter Specifications ? Shaka ? Weather Station Reinvented
does the job

----------


## ebf

Some more "geek" reading for those that are interested.

Pretty good info on forces involved in exterior ballistics. Interesting stuff about Magnus effect, and very cool info on yaw for over-stabilised projectiles - explains why a too short twist rate will cause a projectile fired at high angle to hit base first...

How do bullets fly?

----------


## 6x47

To answer an earlier question, it's the wind nearer the shooter that demands the most attention. Ask any experienced NRA shooter.

One way of looking at that issue is that any deviation in the early stages is multiplied many times over the total flight

----------

